# Jergens Natural Glow streaks



## HarleyQuin (May 12, 2006)

I hope I'm putting this in the right forum...

I've been using this stuff with great results...aside from the smell lol

Today however, I put it on and I'm SOOOO streaky and splotchy all of a sudden. I swear it wasn't like this at all yesterday. Has anyone else experienced this? Have I just maxed out it's effectiveness?

I'm going to try to exfolliate really well tonight in the tub w/ a good scrub and see if that helps.

HQ


----------



## emily_3383 (May 12, 2006)

I stopped using it for like 2 days and its already fading. lol but i did experience some streaking after using it for a week.


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 12, 2006)

Ok, glad it's not just me. I thought I was being really careful to get it rubbed in evenly, then all of a sudden I look like a calico cat. Have you tried any of the other brands available? Like L'Oreal or Olay? I noticed CVS even has one now that is in the exact same color and shaped bottle as Jergens. I started to pick it up, but the ingredients were very different so I chickened out LOL

Hopefully exfolliating will take care of it enough tonight that I won't totally lose the effect. I hate to stop using it, go back to white and start all over again. I'd like to look nice for Mother's day after all. heh

Thanks for the reply.

HQ


----------



## eightthirty (May 12, 2006)

I haven't used my Jergen's Natural Glow enough to say whether or not I've experienced streaks. Let us know if exfoliating helps!


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 12, 2006)

i have never had any problem with streaking (so far)...let us know how the exfoliating goes


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 13, 2006)

ok, Update time. I exfoliated in the tub really well and it definitely took care of the streaks. Unfortunately it took off a lot of the color too, but i guess it's better than looking like a zebra LOL I noticed that after exfoliating really well, a lot of color came off on my towel, which had not happened before. That sort of makes me think I had a little build up of it or something. I bathe regularly, I swear LOL

Anyway, I decided to just use my Olay Quench tonight to give my skin a break. I'll try the Jergens again tomorrow night on my freshly exfoliated, shaved and moisturized skin.

So if you run into this problem, exfoliating definitely is a good remedy.

HQ


----------



## blackmettalic (May 13, 2006)

I think you are supposed to exfoliate once a week with it, no more, no less. That may be the problem.






Also, I think it makes you sensitive to the sun so that could be a factor as well.


----------



## KellyB (May 13, 2006)

I havn't had any problems yet either.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 14, 2006)

I use this regularly and never have any probs..I try to apply it like a self tanner, really even on the skin b/c it does have a darmatic coloring effect overtime! my friends have experienced streaking problems though, but exfoliating should help. If all else fails, try the Banana Boat kind-supposed to be FAB!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 14, 2006)

i am looking into trying other brands but there are so many im not sure yet.


----------



## linda46125 (May 14, 2006)

I have found that no matter what tan i use from the cheap to the expensive after a while of using it i always start to go streaky and patchy no matter how good previous results have been.

i think it must be a build up of it, so if i sense that things are staring to go wrong i give myself a real good scrub every other day until im totally white again



and then i start using the tan again.

it seems to be the only way around thisproblem for me.x


----------



## jessica9 (May 14, 2006)

i also noticed that after about two weeks, it sort of starts to max out as far as effectiveness is concerned. mine started to sort of come off with my fingernail at that point. i'm not really sure why since i was in europe in the summer and showering twice a day. it works pretty well though, that's for sure. i think i want to try olay's version and see though. anyone try both and have a preference?


----------



## Amethyst (May 16, 2006)

My sister and I have both experimented with a lot of different self tanners that are on the market. What I found was that after you exfoliate, if you apply a lightweight moisturizer on your body, let that dry, and then apply the self tanner, there is less a chance of streaking.

The other thing is - I'm also one of the few people who absolutely can NOT STAND Jergen's Glow. Besides the fact that the smell makes me nauseous, it didn't impress me all that much as far as self tanners go.

I've used *Oil of Olay Radiance Revive (now known as Olay "Touch of Sun"* - its the same product - - I e-mailed the company to inquire. They just have a different look on the bottle/packaging).

I've tried this, the smell is minimal and the results are much more satisfactory.


----------



## charish (May 29, 2006)

i don't remember it ever streaking, but then again it wasnt what i was looking for either.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

I am so glad that I found this thread. Now I know what to do if it starts to become splotchy.

Do you guys suggest putting it on every other day maybe? What is the longest you have used it for?


----------

